# exim-mysql wants to remove mariadb101-*



## thomasrc (May 15, 2016)

Hello guys,

I'm trying to install `exim-mysql` package on FreeBSD 10.1 with `pkg install exim-mysql`, but it wants to remove `mariadb101-server` and `mariadb101-client`.






What can I do, if I don't want to replace my already installed MariaDB server?

Is there any way to solve this?


----------



## talsamon (May 15, 2016)

/usr/ports/databases/mysql56-client/Makefile:


```
CONFLICTS_INSTALL=  mysql5[0-57-9]-client-* \
  mariadb*-client-* \
  percona*-client-*
```


----------



## kpa (May 15, 2016)

Official packages are built with the default options and dependencies and the package of mail/exim-mysql depends on the MySQL ports and not on the MariaDB ports. Build the port yourself with this set in /etc/make.conf:


```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS += mysql=101m
```


----------

